# Steam Steuerliche Hinweise



## addicTix (10. September 2013)

Ich hab grad von Steam eine Nachricht bekommen...



> Sie haben dieses Jahr 150 Angebote erstellt. Bevor Sie mehr als 200 Artikel innerhalb eines Kalenderjahrs verkaufen oder einstellen, sind wir verpflichtet, bestimmte Daten über Sie zu erfassen. Bitte klicken Sie hier, um die benötigten Informationen bereitzustellen.     Um weitere Informationen zu dieser Einschränkung zu erhalten, besuchen Sie bitte diese FAQ.



Jetzt muss ich da irgendwas von wegen "I am a U.S. citizen or a U.S. resident alien." oder "I am not a U.S. citizen nor am I a U.S. resident alien."

Wenn ich dann auf die zweite Option klicke, kommen da Felder dich ausfüllen muss...
Z.B. Permanent residence address (number, street, apartment or suite number, or rural route). Do not use a P.O. box or in-care-of address. <--- ( was soll das bedeuten ? )



Was muss ich jetzt machen ? Kommt mir jetzt auch noch das Finanzamt oder was ?


----------



## Unleashed (10. September 2013)

Welche Angebote? Steam Markt?


----------



## jday (10. September 2013)

Sieht aus als ob die das ans Finanzamt schicken, du machst es sicherlich mit Gewinnabsicht und dauerhaft/regelmäßig ( wenn +200)


----------



## addicTix (10. September 2013)

Ich verkaufe meine Sammelkarten von Steam, die ich nicht brauche. Pro Karte sind dann ~13cent drin


----------



## Unleashed (10. September 2013)

Wenn du US-Bürger bist, versteuern sie deine Einnahmen durch den Market. Wenn nicht, dann brauchen Sie die Angaben, um dich von der Quellensteuer zu befreien.

Steht so im Steam Forum von einen User, den mal denke ich vertrauen kann, der ist auch einer der auf Deutsch übersetzt, aber ich garantiere nichts.^^


----------



## Pokerclock (10. September 2013)

Das wird eine reine US-amerikanische Sache sein. Deutsche Behörden erwarten die Angabe der Einnnahmen ohnehin im Rahmen der ESt-Erklärung (Anlage G ).


----------



## addicTix (10. September 2013)

Unleashed schrieb:


> Wenn du US-Bürger bist, versteuern sie deine Einnahmen durch den Market. Wenn nicht, dann brauchen Sie die Angaben, um dich von der Quellensteuer zu befreien.
> 
> Steht so im Steam Forum von einen User, den mal denke ich vertrauen kann, der ist auch einer der auf Deutsch übersetzt, aber ich garantiere nichts.^^


 
Ich hab auch im STEAM Forum nachgefragt 
Ist auch mein Thread von wo du die Antwort hast 

@Pokerclock
Sind ja nur pennigs beträge


----------

